# A kinder and more gentle US military



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Heard on FOX News that by 2016, all branches of the US military will lift any and all bans on females serving in combat positions, unless specifically addressed as to why they should not. 

And......Pentagon is in the process of removing ban on transgender individuals serving in all branches of military. 

I don't even know what to say or think about it all............:smt102

I'm still pissed that the Army took the black beret away from the Rangers. :smt076


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It won't be long and BHO will giving new meaning to the term "Joint Chiefs":smt033

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any nation, large or small, which places its breeding stock in the front line of battle will not long survive.

A male soldier can impregnate a female and replace himself before he reports for duty.
But only females can carry and produce more civilians and soldiers.

Maybe our government has finally found out how to make nine women produce one baby in one month.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Makes no sense, is why it's happening. Women enlisting, to serve well behind the lines in occupations that free up men for front line duty - that's been a good plan for a _long_ time. Dunno if it's relevant... my eldest niece served in Vietnam as an Army nurse at Long Bin (however it's spelled). There were 'rear areas' in Vietnam, but that just meant that the enemy was VC instead of NVA. My niece wasn't 'out of harm's way'.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If the military / Pentagon keeps whittling away at the combat qualifications, we're going to end up with a firm handshake being the only qualifying factor. 

And we all know, females don't have a firm handshake.....for the most part.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Listen, watch Obama's slight reaction after he refers to Michele his wife as Michael..


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

And they want them to use crap bullets that wound instead of stop the enemy. Have to use more bullets to stop them and they're firing back in the meantime.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> And they want them to use crap bullets that wound instead of stop the enemy. Have to use more bullets to stop them and they're firing back in the meantime.


That's what the .223 / 5.56 round is about.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

I hate getting old, but I'm glad I was in when I was, not these days.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Can you imagine storming the beaches of Normandy, the black sands of Iwo Jima, or the forests of Belgian during the Battle of the Bulge with women in the fray? These idiots are worse than crazy. But this, this all part of the plan to fundamentally change the United States of America.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Donn said:


> I hate getting old, but I'm glad I was in when I was, not these days.


Me too!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I Finally Get To Enlist 






​


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Read _Band of Sisters._ There are many highly qualified and serving women right on the point.

And after seeing how the rear guard faced the elephants of war, I suppose the armed forces can find little reason to deny them the opportunity to face the same carnage on the front lines.

Then maybe its the societal norm of protecting the female, that just makes men want to spare them the horror.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A female being a P.O.W. of the savages that we face these days should be unthinkable. Those who are doing all of the thinking aren't very good at it.

GW


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

goldwing said:


> A female being a P.O.W. of the savages that we face these days should be unthinkable. Those who are doing all of the thinking aren't very good at it.
> 
> GW


Maybe that says a lot about the women who knowing such things, Serve anyway.


----------

